
The Crystal Goblet (1955) - Tomte
https://web.archive.org/web/20181115190438/http://gmunch.home.pipeline.com/typo-L/misc/ward.htm
======
beefhash
Matthew Butterick disagrees strongly with the Crystal Goblet[1]. His argument
that it's impossible _not_ to communicate with typographical choices convinced
me to doubt the contents of the text “The Crystal Goblet”.

[1] [https://practicaltypography.com/drowning-the-crystal-
goblet....](https://practicaltypography.com/drowning-the-crystal-goblet.html)

~~~
mrob
I do everything I can to make typography invisible to me. I do this by
converting it all to the same style. I don't allow websites to chose their own
fonts. I use Firefox's Reader View whenever possible. I remove all formatting
from ebooks and apply my own CSS in Calibre. I'm convinced that the most
legible typography is the one you're most familiar with, and if you
consistently read the same typography it will become the metaphorical crystal.
The actual design of the type matters very little.

~~~
RandomGuyDTB
I might do that myself, that sounds really cool. I've never imagined doing
that before.

------
RRWagner
When designing HyperStudio in 1988 and beyond, I had a similar philosophy,
that the software tool should strive to be invisible to the tool. There was an
occasion when we asked a user how they thought the interface could be
improved, and they responded "what interface?". I don't presume that we were
exceptional in achieving our goal, but we did try, and this article is an
interesting support of that goal. I'm also reminded of what I read about
Japanese art, what are the fewest lines needed to create the image and story?

------
saghm
Ironically, because of the very small font and the wide paragraphs (on my
phone; Firefox on Android), I found reading this to be very difficult, as I
had to scroll sideways a lot after I zoomed to the point where I could read
it.

